# Siemans Dynamic Arc Flash Sentry



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Open the cover and show us the rest. Thanks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The utility-neutral conductors pass through that white CT.
Ill post more of the installation later today


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

That arc detection system most likely actually works.

Relays are made that can detect an arcing event and trip a breaker open, even through CTs. I can't remember for sure but I think one of them is a Schweitzer 411, maybe 412..........

This unit is 19" wide, 12" deep and 6" high and I know for a fact that it actually works. It'll even give the distance to the arc. And it costs about $4,000 or so.

Quite a few years ago, the power plant I was working in had one trip. It was a 13.8KV tie line between 2 substations. It said the fault was something like 22 miles away. We drove the line, everything looked ok so we all sort of laughed.....yeah, sure, there was an arcing event.......until we got to the substation where the back of a SF-6 breaker was blown out.........

Amazingly, it was 22 miles between the stations.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Glad to be far away when the SF-6 breaker looses parts. I was in a yard during a snow storm when one blew. Fortunately the 25MVA transformer was between me and the breaker. Long and terrible night it was


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Fresh pics


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

SWDweller said:


> Glad to be far away when the SF-6 breaker looses parts. I was in a yard during a snow storm when one blew. Fortunately the 25MVA transformer was between me and the breaker. Long and terrible night it was


Bet that was a bit scary.....not to mention LOUD!!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Fresh pics
> View attachment 155699
> View attachment 155700
> View attachment 155701


Won't work.....only 2 phases are hooked up.....you need all 3......lol. 

Seriously, nice work. Everything looks well planned out and the workmanship is better than average; quite a bit better than a lot I've seen.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

What are those smudges on the yellow conductors......Nolox?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> What are those smudges on the yellow conductors......Nolox?


We have become Noloxers.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> What are those smudges on the yellow conductors......Nolox?







__





Find a Burn Center – American Burn Association







ameriburn.org


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

LGLS said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were wiping them down so good, it didn't look like they were using any. I asked them to go a bit "theater" mode on them. Perfect. 💪


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> Those of us that complain about arc-fault breakers, just sit back and enjoy the new Arc fault reduction system we have in our 1200amp 480 volt main.
> Yup, we have to wrestle 4- 500s through a CT to make it work.
> View attachment 155666
> View attachment 155667
> View attachment 155668


Today is D-day.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Today is D-day.
> View attachment 155820


I guess if we don't hear from you in a while, we'll know that it blew up..........


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

micromind said:


> I guess if we don't hear from you in a while, we'll know that it blew up..........


Its energized


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

No boom


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually, I would have been really seriously surprised if anything would have went wrong. 

Nice work!


----------

